# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Salvador Dali

## broken_smile

Tipike e Dalì fakti qe ne nje pikture te vetme bashkon forma dhe figura te ndryshme qe ne aparence nuk kane asgje te perbashket.  




Ne shikim te pare paraqet nje vazo/mbajtese frutash ne formen e nje kupe e mbushur me ca dardhe, vendosur ne nje tryeze me mbulese te bardhe, ndersa ne sfond dallohet pamja e nje rilievi malor.
Nje interpretim tjeter i mundshem eshte forma e nje fytyre gjigande me nje cehre te zbardhur si prej fantazme.
Po ta shohesh me me perqendrim dallohet mire rilievi malor qe merr formen e nje qeni gjahu me koken te kthyer nga ana e djathte dhe pedistali i vazos kthehet ne figuren e nje femre ulur mbi rere, e kthyer me kurriz nga spektatori.

Ja edhe si shprehet Dalì ne lidhje me kuptimin e pikturave te tij:

" _The fact that I myself, at the moment of painting, do not understand their meaning doesn't imply that they are meaningless; on the contrary, their meaning is so deep, complex, coherent, and involuntary that it eludes simple analysis of logical intuition._ "

----------


## shigjeta

Salvador Dali është një nga personazhet më origjinalë të shekullit XX. Përkundrejt gjithë sa thonë të tjerët, në një autobiografi të titulluar Jeta ime e fshehtë, piktori, stilisti dhe regjisori ka dhënë një portret të vetvetes dhe gjithçkaje që e rrethonte deri në të tridhjetat. Kjo autobiografi i ofrohet lexuesit nga shtëpia botuese Onufri

Për të është four e shkruar shumë. Salvador Dali është një nga personazhet më origjinalë të shekullit XX. Përkundrejt gjithë sa thonë të tjerët, në një autobiografi të titulluar Jeta ime e fshehtë, piktori, stilisti dhe regjisori ka dhënë një portret të vetvetes dhe gjithçkaje që e rrethonte deri në të tridhjetat. Kjo autobiografi i ofrohet lexuesit nga shtëpia botuese Onufri nën titullin Jeta e fshehtë e Salvador Dalisë, e treguar nga ai vetë. Dali (1904-1989) ishte një nga figurat më interesante dhe më provokuese në artin e shekullit të njëzetë. Një pionier i surrealizmit, ai është admiruar dhe sulmuar për imagjinatën e subkoshiencës që projektoi në pikturën e tij, së cilës disa herë i referohej si fotografi ëndrre e pikturuar me dorë. Kjo autobiografi e hershme, që zgjat deri në fund të të tridhjetave, është aq e paparashikueshme dhe provokuese, sa dhe arti i tij. Vetëportretizimi shumëngjyrësh fillon me rikoleksionimet e tij të hershme dhe mbaron në kulmin e suksesit të tij të hershëm. Titujt dhe nëntitujt provokues të kapitujve si: Kujtime brenda barkut të nënës, Përvetësimi i lavdisë, Përjashtimi i përhershëm nga Akademia e Arteve të Bukura, Dendizmi dhe burgu, Mua më përzënë nga shtëpia, Pjesëmarrja në revolucionin surrealist dhe pozicioni im dhe Zbulimi i makinës së fotografimit të mendimeve, thjesht të parapërgatitin për zbulimet tërheqëse që pasojnë. Në libër shfaqen pamje mrekulluese të artistit ambicioz, brilant, kërkues, i cili dizajnoi ambientet e teatrit, pjesën e brendshme të dyqaneve dhe bizhuteritë po aq thjesht sa çbëri filmat dhe pikturat surrealiste. Kushdo që është i interesuar për artin e shekullit të njëzetë dhe për një nga figurat më karizmatike dhe më të talentuara të këtij shekulli, duhet të përhumbë në Jetën e fshehtë të Salvador Dalisë.

*****

Në kolegj vazhdoja të isha një student me vlerësime të mjaftueshme. Të gjithë e këshillonin tim atë të më lejonte të bëhesha piktor. Zoti Nunjes, i bindur në mënyrë absolute për talentin tim, këmbëngulte më shumë nga të gjithë, por babai nuk lëshonte pe dhe nuk donte të bënte asnjë ndryshim. Ai nuk donte që unë të bëhesha piktor. Megjithatë, bënte gjithçka që varej prej tij që ti zhvillonte prirjet e mia: më blinte libra, revista dhe të gjitha veglat e materialet e nevojshme.
- Do ta vendosim gjithçka, kur të marrë dëftesën e pjekurisë, - thoshte ai.
Sa për vete, unë e kisha vendosur me kohë! Ndërkohë nuk lexoja, por i kapërdija librat e bibliotekës së babait. Gjatë dy vjetëve i lexova të gjitha deri në një. Fjalori filozofik i Volterit më bëri një përshtypje të jashtëzakonshme, kurse Kështu foli Zarathustra mendoj se unë mund ta shkruaja më mirë. Mësuesi im më i mirë u bë Kanti, nga i cili nuk mora vesh asnjë gjë, por kjo më mbushte me krenari e kënaqësi. Më pëlqente të endesha nëpër labirintet e arsyetimeve të tij, të cilat bënin jehonë brenda meje me një muzikë hyjnore. Njeriu që kishte shkruar të tillë libra të rëndësishëm, mund të ishte vetëm një engjëll dhe asgjë tjetër! Pasioni im për librat, të cilët nuk i kuptoja, e kishte burimin tek etja e madhe shpirtërore. Ashtu siç ndodh me fëmijët, të cilët kur kanë mungesë kalciumi në organizëm shtyhen të hanë gëlqeren e suvasë së mureve, pikërisht ashtu edhe shpirti im kishte nevojë për ata imperativë kategorikë, që unë i përtypja e i ripërtypja në ato vite, por pa i kapërdirë. Por, befas, një herë arrita ti kapërdija! Deriçka u hap dhe unë e kuptova gjithçka. Nga Kanti kalova te Spinoza dhe u tërhoqa prej tij. Gjithçka që përthitha u bë më pas baza e kërkimeve të mia të mëvonshme metodike dhe logjike. E fillova leximin e filozofisë me të qeshur dhe e përfundova me të qarë. Atë që nuk mundën ta bënin romanet dhe shfaqjet teatrore, u krye atë ditë kur unë zbulova përcaktimin lëbyrës të dijeve aprioritare. Edhe sot e kësaj dite, kur nuk interesohem më për filozofinë e pastër, shembujt që sjell Kanti, teksa flet për arsyetimin praktik, më bëjnë të më dalin lot nga sytë.

Mbrëmjeve, një nga profesorët e kolegjit zhvillonte filozofi sipas dëshirës dhe unë, pa e bërë dy, u regjistrova në të. Atë pranverë ne jetuam veçanërisht shkëlqyeshëm dhe mësimet zhvilloheshin sipas Platonit, në ajër të pastër, poshtë pishës së rrethuar nga myshku. Ndihmëse të profesorit ishin shumë vajza. Unë nuk njihesha me to dhe të gjitha më dukeshin të lezetshme. Gjithsesi unë zgjodha njërën. Vështrimet tona u kryqëzuan. Edhe ajo më zgjodhi mua. Kjo gjë qe aq e dukshme, saqë ne, pa e biseduar qysh përpara, u ngritëm dhe dolëm. Ndjenja që na kishte kapluar ishte aq e fuqishme, saqë nuk folëm asnjë fjalë, vetëm se i përshpejtuam hapat, ia nisëm vrapit si të çmendur dhe mbërritëm deri në majën e kodrës, ndërsa pas kodrës shtrihej një fushë e gjerë, me një udhë midis dy arave me grurë. Vajza më hidhte më të rrallë ndonjë vështrim të zjarrtë, sikur të donte të më nxiste dhe dihaste pa qenë në gjendje të shqiptonte asnjë fjalë. Ndërsa unë munda vetëm ti thosha:
- Këtu!
Ajo ra në tokë, e shtrirë në të gjithë gjatësinë e saj dhe, befas, mu duk shumë e rritur, pak më e madhe nga sa e mendoja unë. Ajo ishte shumë e bardhë, me gjoks të bukur dhe, kur e përqafova, e ndjeva se si ata lëviznin poshtë mbajtëseve, si dy qenie të gjalla. Unë e putha gjatë në buzë dhe kur ato u hapën paksa, u ngjesha me gojë te dhëmbët e saj aq fort, saqë ndjeva dhembje. Ajo kishte rrufë të fortë dhe prandaj në dorë mbante një shami të vogël, me të cilën fshinte hundët, aq sa ajo ishte njomur e gjitha. Unë nuk kisha shami me vete që tia jepja, prandaj dhe nuk dija çfarë të bëja. Ajo teshtinte shpesh dhe piklat e qurrave dilnin herë pas here nga vrimat e hundëve të saj, kështu që ajo, e zënë ngushtë, kthente kokën dhe teshtinte në palat e fustanit. Unë desha ta puthja edhe një herë, që ti tregoja se nuk më vinte ndot, gjë që ishte e vërtetë, piklat e lëngshme e të tejdukshme të saj rridhnin njëlloj si lot. Dhe unë harroja që ajo ishte me rrufë, por kujtoja se qante.
- Unë ty nuk të dashuroj, - i thashë për ta ngushëlluar. - Unë, në përgjithësi nuk mundem ti dashuroj femrat. Kam për të qenë gjithmonë i vetëm... Kur unë ngrita kokën, ajo më pa me një zhgënjim të hidhur.
- Pra, nuk do të shihemi?
Duke e ndihmuar të çohej, e qetësova.
- Nesër, patjetër. Edhe pesë vjet të tjera. Por asnjë ditë më tepër.
I tillë qe plani pesëvjeçar. Dhe me të vërtetë, ajo u bë dashnorja ime përgjatë pesë vjetëve, me përjashtim të pushimeve verore, që unë i kaloja në Kadakes. Gjatë gjithë asaj kohe, ajo ruajti njëfarë besnikërie mistike ndaj meje. Takohesha me të vetëm mbrëmjeve, në kohë të përshtatshme për mua. Ndërsa, kur unë doja të rrija vetëm, i dërgoja asaj një pusullë nëpërmjet ndonjë djali të rrugicës. Ky idil pesëvjeçar më lejoi të vija në punë të gjitha rezervat e ndjeshmërisë së shthurur. Në fillim atë e lidha fort pas vetes. Pastaj, në mënyrë cinike, përcaktova shpeshtësinë e takimeve tona, temat e bisedave, mashtrimet e mia, për sajimin e të cilave unë isha mjeshtër. Ndikimi im tek ajo rritej çdo ditë e më shumë. Ajo ishte një joshje mashtruese metodike, rrethim, shfarosje dhe vrasje. Mjaftonte që unë ta ndieja se kishim arritur deri te pika, deri te kufiri, dhe filloja, aty për aty, të kërkoja viktima. A nuk ishte ajo që ma përsëriste vazhdimisht, deri në fund, se ishte gati të vdiste për mua? Epo, mirë, ta shohim nëse ishte vërtet ashtu apo jo! Atyre që mendojnë se suksesi im në këtë pasion ka të bëjë me vetitë e mia prej Don Zhuani, mund tu them se midis meje dhe asaj vajzës, përgjatë pesë vjetëve, nuk ndodhi gjë prej gjëje. Unë e puthja atë në buzë, ledhatoja gjoksin e saj dhe e vështroja në sy. Kjo ishte e gjitha. Ndjesia e pavlefshmërisë së saj nuk kishte dyshim që e kishte burimin te dita e parë e takimit tonë, për shkak të rrufës së saj të bezdisshme. Ajo ishte e etur ta përligjte veten në sytë e mi dhe sa më i ftohtë tregohesha unë, aq më shumë i nxitej asaj dashuria dhe i shtohej etja për një dashuri gjithnjë e më të hollë në ndjenja, e më të veçantë, gjë kjo që e shtynte në kriza nervore. Pas asaj përvoje, dashuria e paplotësuar ishte për mua jermi më i madh në mitologjinë e ndjenjave. Vetminë time nuk e turbullonte asgjë, madje unë mund ti pranoja parimet e mia të veprimeve lirike si diçka të bukur nga forma estetike. Isha i bindur se të dashuroja ashtu siç adhuroja Galoçkën time, Dulita Redivivën timen, ishte diçka krejt tjetër, domethënë shfarosje e plotë e të gjitha ndjenjave. Dashnorja ime, përkundrazi, më shërbente si shenjë, objekt për goditje. 

***

...Një herë në darkë, i kapluar nga përfytyrimet e mia, ndjeva duart e dikujt të më preknin në sup. Brofa në këmbë, u mbyta me pështymën time dhe, i përskuqur në fytyrë, u kollita. E njoha sakaq se djali që rrinte përpara meje ishte Buçakasi. Ai ishte më i madh se unë dhe ia kishin vënë këtë nofkë, që në gjuhën katalanase donte të thoshte xhep, për shkak të veshjes së tij të habitshme me një numër të madh xhepash. Ai ishte më simpatik se të tjerët, prandaj edhe më kishte tërhequr vëmendjen, por nuk guxoja ta vështroja veçse vjedhurazi. Sa herë që takoja sytë me të, unë ngrija. Nuk kishte dyshim që kisha rënë në dashuri me të, ndryshe nuk ka se si shpjegohet pse e humbisja fare toruan në prani të tij dhe pse ai zinte vend aq të lartë në ëndërrimet e mia, atje ku nuk mundja ta ngatërroja me Galoçkën, ose me ndonjë person tjetër. Nuk po e dëgjoja se çfarë po më thoshte Buçakasi. Isha gati të më binte të fikët, në veshë kisha një zhurmë të lehtë, që më pengonte të dalloja tingujt e botës së jashtme. Por Buçakasi u bë njëherë e përgjithmonë shoku im më i ngushtë dhe, sa herë që përshëndeteshim për tu ndarë, e puthnim gjatë njëri-tjetrin në buzë.

***

Jeta ime, duke qenë në luftë të vazhdueshme për konsolidimin e personalitetit, në çdo kohë ishte një novelë mbi fitoren e Unit tim, ndërkohë që njerëzit përreth meje ishin në kompromis të plotë me atë vdekje. Unë nuk pranoja të hyja në ujdi me të.

Vdekja e nënës sime, po atë vit, qe për mua humbja më e madhe. Unë e adhuroja atë. Për mua ishte e vetme dhe e papërsëritshme. Unë e dija që shpirti i saj i artë dhe i shenjtë qëndronte shumë më lart shpirtit njerëzor, prandaj nuk pajtohesha dot me humbjen e qenies, tek e cila, në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme, pastroja cenet e padukshme të shpirtit tim. Ajo ishte aq e mirë, saqë mendoja: Kjo mjafton edhe për mua. Ajo më donte me një dashuri gjithëpërfshirëse dhe të lartësuar, kështu që nuk gabonte. Edhe trillet e mia duhej të ishin diçka e mrekullueshme! Vdekja e saj mu duk tallje e Fatit. Nuk duhej që kjo të ndodhte me atë, ose me mua. Një ndjenjë hakmarrjeje ma mbushte zemrën. Me dhëmbët shtrënguar, unë u betova se do ta shkëpusja nënën nga kthetrat e vdekjes dhe të fatit, edhe sikur për këtë të nevojiteshin shtëllunga drite, që, një ditë të bukur, do të shkëlqejnë rreth emrit tim të lavdishëm!

_Gazeta Shqip_

----------


## broken_smile

Ekspozite e pikturave te Dalise ne Palazzo Reale ne Milano nga data 22/09 deri me 30/01. Gjate ekspozites jepet mundesia te shikohet edhe kortometrazhi "Destino" qe Dalì ka bere ne bashkepunim me Walt Disney.

----------


## broken_smile

"Muchacha en la ventana" (nje kopje e piktures)

----------


## broken_smile

The persistence of Memory, 1931, oil on canvas, Museum of Modern Art, New York City



(nje dite do sjell edhe kopjen qe kam ne shtepi, kur ta ve ne kornize  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## broken_smile

Landscape with Butterflies, 1956.

----------


## broken_smile

Basket of Bread, 1926, Oil on panel, The Salvador Dalí Museum (Reynolds Morse Colection), St Petersburg, Fl, USA.

----------


## broken_smile

Still Life by the Light of the Moon, 1927,  Oil on canvas, Fundación Gala-Salvador Dalí, Figueras, Spain

----------


## broken_smile

The Enigma of Desire, 1929, Oil on panel, Staatsgallerie moderner Kunst, Munich.

----------


## broken_smile

Fried eggs on the plate without the plate, 1932, Oil on canvas, The Salvador Dalí Museum (Morse Charitable Trust), St Petersburg, Fl, USA.

----------


## broken_smile

Atavistic Vestiges after the Rain, 1934, Oil on canvas, Perls Galleries, New York.

----------


## broken_smile

The Ghost of Vermeer of Delft Which Can Be Used As a Table, 1934, Oil on panel, The Salvador Dalí Museum (Reynolds Morse Colection), St Petersburg, Fl, USA.

----------


## broken_smile

Morning Ossification of Cypress Tree, 1934, Oil on canvas, Private Collection, Milano.

----------


## broken_smile

Masochistic Instrument, 1934, Oil on canvas, Private Collection (former Countess Pecci-Blunt collection)

----------


## broken_smile

Face of Mae West Which May Be Used as an Apartment, 1934-35, Gouache on newspaper, The Art Institute of Chicago, Chicago, Il.

----------


## broken_smile

The City Of The Drawers, 1936, Oil on wood, Kunstsammlung Nordrhein-Westfalen, Dusseldorf.



Dalí said: “The only difference between the immortal Greece and contemporary times is Sigmund Freud, who discovered that the human body, purely platonic at the Greece epoch, nowadays is full of secret drawers that only the psychoanalysis is capable to open”.

----------


## broken_smile

Metamorphosis of Narcissus, 1936-37, Oil on canvas, The Tate Gallerie, London.



Sigmund Freud once commented: “I’ve never seen such a perfect example of Spanish man before, what a fanatic!”

----------


## broken_smile

Soft construction with boiled beans - Civil War premonition, Oil on canvas, The Philadelphia Museum of Art (The Louise and Walter Arensberg Collection), Philadelphia. 



Dalì e perfundoi kete pikture gjashte muaj para se te fillonte lufta civile spanjolle. kur i kerkuan te shprehej se nga cila ane politike anonte, Dalì u pergjigj: "une nuk jam as hitlerian e as stalinist, une jam thjesht "dalinist".

----------


## broken_smile

The burning giraffe, 1936-37, Oil on panel, Kunstmuseum Basel.



te fshehurat ne sirtare, te cilet vetem psikoanaliza eshte ne gjendje qe te hape...

----------


## broken_smile

Swans Reflecting Elephants, 1937, Oil on canvas, Cavalieri Holding Co. Inc., Geneva.



shembull i perdorjes se "critical–paranoiac method"

----------

